# Balintore castle Aug 2009



## peterc4 (Dec 5, 2012)

Completely forgot about this explore until i seen it on here last week.
I was working in perthshire in 2009 whem i stumbled on this place out shooting landscapes.
It is a magnificent building.
Done a bit of research and it had just been bought by a local guy who had a 25 year project to get it back
to it's former glory.
Could be going back that way soon will go and see how she is doing....

Balintore Castle is a Victorian Category A listed building in Scotland.


Balintore Castle 
Balintore Castle, distant viewThe castle occupies an elevated site in moorland above Balintore village, a few miles north of the Loch of Lintrathen, near Kirriemuir, Angus. A tower house named Balintor existed on the site in the late 16th century, according to Timothy Pont's maps.

It was designed in 1859 by the architect William Burn. A typical example of the Scottish Baronial style, it features an abundance of turreted towers and gables, and an imitation portcullis. The main tower is topped by a balustraded viewing platform similar to that of Buchanan Castle.

The centrepiece of the interior is the great hall, and there is also a gallery, bedrooms, dinner service room, women servant’s sitting room, brushing room, beer cellar, lumber room, butler’s pantry, dining room, and a library.

Balintor Castle was commissioned as a sporting lodge by David Lyon, MP, who had inherited a fortune made by his family through investments in the East India Company. Latterly the castle was only used during the shooting season. In the 1960s it was decided not to repair the extensive dry rot and it was abandoned. The castle then stood empty until 2007, during which time its condition deteriorated to point of endangering the structure. Balintore Castle has been listed in the Scottish Civic Trust Buildings at Risk Register since it started in 1990. Angus Council used its compulsory purchase powers to buy it from its absentee Far Eastern owners, and it is now in the hands of a Scotsman who intends to restore it and use it as a residence.


a lovely sillouette before leaving at dusk

































































what a view from the top floor


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 5, 2012)

That's a mighty colossal restoration programme. We see so many buildings being taken over by nature and ending up beyond any hope of saviour. I just hope the guy does her justice. Very impressive


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 5, 2012)

*WOW! What a place!! *


----------



## lx_manuk (Dec 5, 2012)

your going to need some serious deep pockets for that place.... A good £2-3million I would think to do it justice?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh my she is a beauty! i sincerely hope that she is fully restored. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Like something straight out of a fairy tale. Such a nice looking castle  Cheers.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 6, 2012)

They have their work cut out here I hope its successful,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

The exterior is the stuff of dreams, there cracking shots of it , such a shame its got like that, i really do hope they can restore it somehow


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 6, 2012)

Impressive stuff, like to see it now


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Impressive stuff, like to see it now



you just might, gonna try and go christmas watch this space early january


----------



## Stussy (Dec 10, 2012)

The guy who owns it has a blog on the restoration progress, he actually lives on the place whilst doing it. If you send the guy a email he seems very proactive about showcasing the place to the public, even has community events on a regular basis.

Lovely building though and some fantastic photos!


----------

